# Quick Construction Home



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Pliable or Viable?


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*More*

Ah Well


----------



## Bay Bass (Sep 4, 2011)

I have often thought about working with a guy who has a venture that would essentially truck out to a location a mold with proper reebar and electricity/plumbing already done and pouring a house out of concrete. It was a pretty cool idea for small cabins and the like. Very cheap and quick.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

That is a brilliant idea, ComeFrom! And, it has unlimited possibilities of configuration. Heck, they're stackable, so you could even do a two-story if you wanted. I'm impressed! Looks downright homey.


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

that is impressive. what did you use for flooring? what is the total sqft and if you dont mind what would be the ballpark cost?


----------



## ottert (Apr 25, 2005)

Oh, hell yeah!


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*I Wish I Could Say I Did This...*

... and it were mine. My sister-in-law sent it to me and thought you might enjoy. :work: CF?


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep (Sep 2, 2009)

Where's the potty and plumbing? Was there any pitch to the roof for run off? Id hate for my ceiling or floor to rust through. Heating/Cooling? All things to think about with about a million different configurations. Cool concept.

Kinda reminds me of this but nicer.


----------



## redman71 (Jan 11, 2005)

Not a new concept. There is a container cabin for sale in the classifieds for a real decent price.

The particular example in this thread does not appear quick at all and the finished project is not mobile. In addition the shipping containers are not designed to be partially buried as pictured. He's also created a vapor trap in the walls that will eventually result in mold in the walls/ceiling. Whoever put this together put a ton of work into it and finished the inside very nicely, though.

For the work and expense involved I could have built (and did build) a real nice conventional cabin on a pier and beam foundation that would add much more value to the property.

http://falconcontainers.com/shipping-container-homes/


----------

